

Challenge To Rupert Murdoch to Drop Apps For HTML5+The Web - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2011/02/onswipe-daily#/

======
pedalpete
Though I agree with HTML5 over native for many applications, and particularly
for content such as TheDaily, the article completely ignores the fact that it
would be a very simple update to the app to check for new articles upon start
rather than just checking once per day as the article says.

I'm not sure which the app does, as I don't have an ipad.

